# Fankie Boyle on Ch4 10pm



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just started on channel 4 not very pc:thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Watching it, average so far I'd say.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Yer, Average thus far!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

its just like watching every episode of mock the week melted down and poured into the same programme!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the mans a  and should be


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

His autobiography is **** aswell. I forced myself to read it though as I bought it myself.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Off to see him live next month so I'll give this a miss


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

im going to see him on sunday  bit scared about the front row tickets tho!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

missed it, is it the same one on DVD? Forgot what it's called.... very funny


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

didnt think it was great swicthed off after 25 mins


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Watched this last night and its the first time I've seen a show of his. Not impressed at all. I was expecting it to be more crude but it was a bit lame until the end. Not impressed one bit.

Give me Lee Evans and Chris Rock any day of the week.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Alot of what they showed last night was edited - even after 10pm there was alot in that show that would have offended alot of people, he is ALOT more crude when you see him in person - the things he talks about makes you double think whether you can even laugh at them!


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

he repeats alot of gags from mock the week i noticed


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

butterbean said:


> he repeats alot of gags from mock the week i noticed


They all do, I went to see that chap with the dodgy eyes off MTW & jimmy carr recently, a lot of recycled gags


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Jace said:


> They all do, I went to see that chap with the dodgy eyes off MTW & jimmy carr recently, a lot of recycled gags


I saw Russel Howard a few months ago and he did have alot of re-cycled gags but was very funny - Jimmy Carr's material is very repetitive I find though, saw him a few times but his last time barely made me laugh at all..

Ross Noble - that's someone to check out as you'll never hear him repeating anything, the guy is as random as they come!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

find a comedian who doesn't re-use a lot of jokes/gags


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Watched this last night and its the first time I've seen a show of his. Not impressed at all. I was expecting it to be more crude but it was a bit lame until the end. Not impressed one bit.
> 
> *Give me Lee Evans and Chris Rock any day of the week*.


Both very funny people :lol::thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

some of you lot sound like old women at times



Jace said:


> Off to see him live next month so I'll give this a miss


I wouldn't, deffo go he was superb at Swansea last week, support act is tops as well

Of to see Mr Gervais in Cardiff tonight :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

uruk hai said:


> I think the mans a  and should be


Ditto.:thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

I think he's a bit of a t*t to be honest. Really bores me and I think his jokes are crap. Just MHO of course.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Saw him on the 7th of this month in Reading. His act (its his last tour) was 90% new stuff and he was amazing. So good he even made sky news when he fell out with a woman in the front row. She didn't mind you object to the rest of his act including the Jade Goody, babyP and Madeline McCann jokes however.

If he's your type of humour then you will enjoy this last send off.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

buckas said:


> some of you lot sound like old women at times
> 
> I wouldn't, deffo go he was superb at Swansea last week, support act is tops as well
> 
> Of to see Mr Gervais in Cardiff tonight :thumb::thumb:


Was his support that big canadian lad?


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Craig Campbell is his support act i believe


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

aye, Craig Campbell came into Glasgow and a guy from the back shouted "f.uck off w.anker" as soon as he came out dressed like a biker in cycling shorts

not many of the glasgow folk found him that good, i thought he was alright

Boyle's latest tour is mainly all new material

Theres a new glaswegian comedian, kevin bridges - look out for him, hes not quite as crude as FB but i think he's just as well timed as him/jimmy carr etc for presentation of jokes


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Was his support that big canadian lad?


yeh, he was great - very funny :thumb:

Was classic Gervais last night, superb show once again :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Clark said:


> I saw Russel Howard a few months ago and he did have alot of re-cycled gags but was very funny - Jimmy Carr's material is very repetitive I find though, saw him a few times but his last time barely made me laugh at all..
> 
> Ross Noble - that's someone to check out as you'll never hear him repeating anything, the guy is as random as they come!


I think those two a dull, at best.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Saw him on the 7th of this month in Reading. His act (its his last tour) was 90% new stuff and he was amazing. So good he even made sky news when he fell out with a woman in the front row. She didn't mind you object to the rest of his act including the Jade Goody, babyP and Madeline McCann jokes however.
> 
> If he's your type of humour then you will enjoy this last send off.


Well said! :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I presume that all of you who don't like FB know where the off button is? 

Either that or don't switch on in the first place? :tumbleweed:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Clark said:


> Ross Noble - that's someone to check out as you'll never hear him repeating anything, the guy is as random as they come!


i love him, we saw him at cardiff last year - probably _the_ best stand up i've ever seen, actually came out of the place with my cheeks aching was laughing so much :thumb::thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I presume that all of you who don't like FB know where the off button is?
> 
> Either that or don't switch on in the first place? :tumbleweed:


That old chesnut


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> That old chesnut


Old, but factual. 

Why moan about how boring or repetetive a show was/is when you can simply switch off if you dont find it to your taste? :devil:


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i went to see him last night! he just doesnt give a monkies tbh... some of the jokes he tells you have to look around to see others laughing before you do! i wouldnt dream of telling any jokes of the sort.. especially to a crowd! the programme itself is a piece of nasty work! - if you want. i will take pictures of pages individually and post it in the gentleman's section (only if the admin allow it-because it is a bit extreme)

if you like that sort of stuff go and see him, if not i would stay well clear!
Dom


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> i went to see him last night! he just doesnt give a monkies tbh... some of the jokes he tells you have to look around to see others laughing before you do! i wouldnt dream of telling any jokes of the sort.. especially to a crowd! the programme itself is a piece of nasty work! - if you want. i will take pictures of pages individually and post it in the gentleman's section (only if the admin allow it-because it is a bit extreme)
> 
> if you like that sort of stuff go and see him, if not i would stay well clear!
> Dom


Well said! :thumb:


----------

